# White pigeon - willing to ship



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

This pigeon is full grown and mild-mannered. He was found (not banded) poisoned and rehabilitated at a rescue. I adopted him but my other pigeon beats up on him a lot. I'd like to send him to a good home. For a picture, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i will take him.her,sent you an email.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought they were falling in love?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I thought they were falling in love?


That was YESTERDAY that she wanted to adopt this bird out...........TODAY is a whole new day!! LOL
I expect she's changed her mind........we'll see........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That was YESTERDAY that she wanted to adopt this bird out...........TODAY is a whole new day!! LOL
> I expect she's changed her mind........we'll see........


Thank goodness!


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be more than glad to take him, if Teebo hasn't already claimed him, because I have a tumbler pigeon that just lost her only friend not to long ago, and I think she is getting really lonely....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

christa137 said:


> I'll be more than glad to take him, if Teebo hasn't already claimed him, because I have a tumbler pigeon that just lost her only friend not to long ago, and I think she is getting really lonely....


He is staying where he is.


----------



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

*Adopted*

Hilly will be taking BOTH of my pigeons so that they can stay together. I'm going to miss them very much but they'll have a good home there, love, and will be able to stay together.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

And Hillybean will have THIRTEEN pigeons!  I hope it's a lucky number for her.  

Hey but Hillybean - it's an odd number. You need to add 1 more real soon


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think Hilly is getting another one from Cindy (Naturegirl) so that will make it 14?

LOL, I had thought the same thing and didn't want her to have 13.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Here am thinking, Wow, that's 13-14 pigeons  .

And you two are are worried about the number, lol! My mom said the same thing after she start thinking about the number. She doesn't like the number 13.

Anyways, Yes, Cindy (Naturegirl) is going to allow me to adopt Spirit. Her little miracle pigeon. We been talking about for a couple of weeks now. Spirit won't be joining me till she is all healed up, and able to be safely shipped. 

So for a while I'm only have have 13 pigeons in the house. I don't exactly how that will go, but hopefully it'll go just fine  .

-Hilly


----------

